# 35 Motorbike



## Kramai88 (Aug 17, 2020)

Decided to leave the “folk art” paint job. Changed the seat, bars, stem and added decals. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks good!  Big difference!


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks super cool in that color!!


----------



## John G04 (Aug 17, 2020)

The decal was a nice finishing touch! Looks great


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 17, 2020)

That’s a pretty Schweet looking ride and agree that the decal really sets it off!   I’d have a hard time putting the drop stand down.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Aug 18, 2020)

Beautiful! Keeping the original look and yet making improvements to retain the character of this very special motorbike! Nice job!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 18, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Beautiful! Keeping the original look and yet making improvements to retain the character of this very special motorbike! Nice job!



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 18, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Beautiful! Keeping the original look and yet making improvements to retain the character of this very special motorbike! Nice job!




Now the question is do I get the horn for it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1motime (Aug 18, 2020)

Why not?


----------

